# Circuito amperimetro con Pinza amperimetrica del MUL-100



## -Mooys- (Mar 8, 2012)

Saludos. Busco realizar mi propio amperimetro con la pinza amperimetrica del MUL-100 (esteren), esto es, quitarle esta pinza y hacer mi propio amperimetro
http://img862.imageshack.us/img862/7226/sam1665g.jpg
http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/416/sam1667u.jpg

buscando realizar este circuito 
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg689/scaled.php?server=689&filename=pinza.png&res=medium

 Visualizar la corriente en tal ves unos 3 o 4 displays de 7 segmentos, y de ahi pasar esta lectura al PIC (16f628a) para activar una salida si la corriente sobrepasa ciertos limites.

 El problema ahora es que busco comenzar con la primera etapa del circuito, la cual es un convertidor de corriente a voltaje como lo dice el circuito adjunto.  Tengo una corriente alterna en el secundario, la dificultad que encuentro es que he armado circuitos con amplificadores operacionales como el siguiente 

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg822/scaled.php?server=822&filename=captureaow.png&res=medium

muy basico, pero estos son con una fuente de corriente pero directa y yo tengo una corriente alterna. como construyo un circuito convertidor de corriente a voltaje con una corriente alterna ?

Estaba en el foro de Microcontroladores pero me pase a este por que primero busco construir este circuito y despues pasar la medicion al PIC (16f628a).

Cualquier aporte se agradece
Muchas gracias  por su ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 8, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

Bien, entonces has decidido utilizar le llamada pinza amperometrica del MUL-100 con el cual están midiendo la corriente AC de un circuito el cual pretenden proteger cuando la corriente se sale de ciertos limites.

Para lograr el objetivo sería bueno iniciar investigando qué es lo que está conectado a esa Pinza.
Hay que mirar el conector blanco que se ve en una de las tantas imágenes que has adjuntado.
Seguir las pistas de cobre en el circuito impreso para descubrir qué es lo que está conectado a las terminales de la bobina que llamaremos secundario.

Ese multímetro MUL-100 tiene solo 2 escalas para medir corriente AC, 20 y 1000Amp.
Así que probablemente tenga 2 resistencias que se conmutan en el secundario para esos 2 rangos de lectura.

Cuando sepamos el valor de esas o esa resistencia podremos hacer algunos cálculos para lograr convertir de corriente AC a voltaje AC.

A donde pretendo llegar, en este primer paso, es lograr un circuito como el que aparece en la imagen llamada “AC I To V Converter.” Posteriormente haremos un rectificador de precisión para convertir el voltaje AC en voltaje DC.}

Así que revisa el multímetro MUL-100 para saber qué está conectado a la bobina de la pinza amperometrica.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Mar 10, 2012)

Saludos MrCarlos, te adjunto el circuito
http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/9849/ctopinzaemperimetrica.png
http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/8076/captureycg.png
Efectivamente como mencionaste, esa resistencia que marcaste era la que esta en el secundario segun tu imagen
Ver el archivo adjunto 68845

Que en este caso es de 3 Ohms (naranja negro dorado dorado). ¿sera necesario algo mas en el circuito? por que hay otras conexiones que van a al encapsulado lcd, o a los contactos de le perilla selectora, etc. Como te daras cuenta solo puse la conexion entre el Op-Amp LM358 y las terminales de la pinza.

Todos los valores de resistencias en el circuito los medi con un multimetro y apunta tal cual me dio la medicion por esto ver valores como 73, 5.62k, etc... Y es que estas resistencias eran muy chicas no tenian bandas, solo midiendolas.

Otra cosa, ¿como saber la relacion de transformacion de la pinza? para calcular el voltaje.

¿Sera un voltaje variable , por que la corriente del secundario va a depender del primario no?

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 10, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

Perfecto, solo una cosa, me podrías pasar el archivo que se genera con tu simulador ?.
En las imágenes que adjuntaste en los enlaces no se alcanza a percibir el valor de las resistencias.
Comprímelo con WinRar o Con WinZip y adjúntalo.

Otra cosa: hay que hacer unas mediciones lo mas precisas que se puedan.
A- Has pasar una corriente por la pinza de 100Amp. Pudiera ser menor pero de preferencia de ese valor.
B- Mide el voltaje de AC en las terminales del secundario de la pinza, ésta debe estar conectada al circuito.
         Quiere decir que medirás el voltaje AC en las terminales de R1 3 Ohms.
Con esto sabremos cual es la relación de transformación de la pinza amperometrica.
Déjame saber el valor de ese voltaje AC para continuar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Mar 10, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos

Si te refieres al archivo .BDK ya esta en el archivo adjunto. 
En cuanto a la medicion, te comento que tengo algunas dificultades ya que solo cuento con un multimetro como este:
http://www.steren.com.mx/_imgs/prod/zoom/MUL-005.jpg
 para realizar esta medicion, y solo tiene dos rangos de voltaje AC, 200 y 750 . Pero en fin, conecte mi microondas y le di como 7 vueltas de cable a la pinza hasta que se hisieron los 100 amperes pero a la hora de medir el voltaje en la resistencia no me marcaba nada. Sera posible que  si le diera mas vueltas al transformador de corriente pudiera llegar a unos 500 amperes y asi alcanzar a medir ese voltaje, o necesariamente tendria que utilizar algun otro equipo de medicion mas preciso?

Voy a hacer eso, darle mas vueltas a la pinza para ver si puedo leer un voltaje.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

Vas a requerir de un multímetro con escalas más bajas de voltaje AC, por ejemplo 20, 10 para lograr medir el voltaje en las terminales de la pinza cuando está conectada al circuito del MUL-100.

Tambien puedes hacer lo que hiciste: enrredar unas 10 bueltas sobre la pinza.
Primero mide con una sola vuelta y el amperímetro debidamente armado. Ve que corriente circula. 
Normalmente esos hornos de microondas demandan una corriente de entre 8 y 10 Amp. Depende de la potencia que sean.
Debes meter a la cámara del horno alguna carga, por ejemplo una vasija con agua de aprox. 2 litros.

Un detalle: sobre la pinza solo debes enrollar un solo polo de la alimentación de horno. Si enrollas los 2 cables no medirá nada.

Mide la corriente del horno de microondas con el MUL-100. si son 10 Amp. Para obtener 100 Amp. Debe enrollar 0 vueltas de un solo polo sobre la pinza. Si son 8 serían 12 Vueltas.

Qué escalas tiene el MUL-100 para medir Voltaje AC ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Mar 13, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos

Consegui un multimetro de autorango, el cual puede medir con una precision de 3 cifras despues del punto, espero que haya servido.
Te adjunto las imagenes de la medicion:
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg268/scaled.php?server=268&filename=sam1742.jpg&res=medium
Esta es la de las vueltas, en esta foto son 15.

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg140/scaled.php?server=140&filename=sam1743v.jpg&res=medium
En esta foto se muestra el MUL-100 con los cables que estan conectados en la refistencia de 3 ohms para medir el voltaje por fuera.

Las mediciones que realice fueron las siguientes:

Con una vuelta = 12.6 amp = 0.010 volts
7 vueltas = 100 amp = 0.104 volts
14 vueltas = 205 amp = 0.216 volts
15 vueltas = 218 amp = 0.229 volts

Como puedes darte cuenta la relacion vueltas-corriente no es muy lineal, pero la relacion corriente-voltaje si.

Como se puede ver en la segunda imagen que adjunte, el MUL-100 tiene escalas de VCA de 200 y 750.

Sirven estas mediciones?

Como siempre gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

Perfecto, entonces podemos considerar que por cada Amper hay una caída de 15 miliVolts en R1 3 Ohms. Muy aproximado.

Enseguida hay que hacer un rectificador de precisión como el que aparece en el archivo adjunto.
En su salida debe haber 15 mV por cada Amper que circule por la Pinza.
Los diodos que aparecen en el circuito se pueden reemplazar pero la principal característica de los 1N914 es que tienen muy bajo Vf.
Sería bueno agregar un potenciómetro en la retroalimentación del Amp. Oper. Para ajuste.

Supongo que de aquí en adelante irás al otro tema para continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Mar 13, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos.

No entiendo lo de que por cada Amper hay una caída de 15 miliVolts en R1 3 Ohms, si la operacion en la tabla de excel la hiciste dividiendo el voltaje sobre las vueltas. Como es que  por cada amper hay una caída de 15 miliVolts?. como lo veo entonces seria por cada vuelta hay una caida de 15 miliVolts y por cada ampere hay una caida de 1 miliVolt como en el archivo no? 

En cuanto a mis otras dudas, teniendo esta salida de voltaje de directa ¿como podria mostrar la corriente medida en unos 3 o 4 displays de 7 segmentos?

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2012)

hola disculpen que me meta pero lo hago por varios motivos.

1- me interesa seguir este  tema.
2 -- quien inicio esto me da la impresion de que quiere usar la pinza como sensor, asi que NO necesita poner el conector en la placa, ya que solo usa el transformador que hace la pinza, yo ya he abierto unas.
3 -- con la mas barata le sirve, no rompas otra.
si bien en ese instrumento no se usan para valores chicos , pero sirve.
4 -- si es como dices en tu post inicial que vas  a usarla solo como sensor y de presicion, mira........las pinzas son lo que son, el nucleo es movil  y grande.
por que no te haces vos una con el nucleo de un trafo comun , es algo mas solido y NO tendras error alguno si el nucleo de la pinza no cerro bien o segun la posicion de la espira.

no se que valores de corriente mediras, pero ya se hablo de usar transformadores como sensores aca en el foro .

ya lei que es para unos 10 amper y de un microondas......
a mi me parece interesante seguir a la pinza, pero por interes mio, pero en verdad a ti te conviene hacerte un sensor , no se si en tu pais venden o sino lo haces como ya dije es como un trafo chiquito .


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

Efectivamente, cometí un error con aquellos cálculos en la hoja de Excel. Diríamos que son 1.05 mV por Amper. Estamos de acuerdo ??.

Como ese voltaje es muy pequeño, habría que amplificarlo unas 10 veces. Se puede lograr cambiando el valor de la resistencia de entrada del circuito que te envié (Rectificador De Precisión).
Con que la cambies por una de 10K la ganancia sería de 10.

Para mostrar la lectura puedes utilizar el circuito contenido en el .ZIP adjunto.
La salida del Rectificador De Precisión iría conectado a la entrada de ese circuito que ahora te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos.

Muchas gracias por el circuito. Tengo algunas dudas. A la hora de cambiar la resistencia de entrada del circuito por una de 10k el circuito no me muestra un voltaje en su salida. esto no es tanto problema por que yo voy a estar trabajando (medir) en el orden de los 20 ampers en adelante y con 20 ampers en el primario tendria aproximadamente unos 21 mV los cuales ya se pueden visualizar.
Pero donde si no encuentro la solucion es a la hora de juntar los dos circuitos, el de rectificacion de presicion y el de los displays. no puedo obtener ningun voltaje a la salida  del rectificador de presicion  ¿que puede ser?, te adjunto el archivo con los dos ctos juntos.

Hola fernandob.
No voy a medir la corriente de un microondas, voy a estar midiendo corrientes un poco mas grandes, como dije del orden de entre los 20amp y un maximo de aprox 250 amp (por decir un valor). La idea principal era conectar el multimetro MUL-100 a un pic (16f628a) y activar una salida si esta corriente se sale de cierto rango. Despues opte por realizar un emperimetro con la pinza del mismo multimetro ya que asi si conosco el sistema y no empiezo de cero con el LCD del multimetro.
http://img862.imageshack.us/img862/7226/sam1665g.jpg

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

Es curioso, a mi si me da un voltaje a la salida del rectificador de precisión y una lectura en los Display’s.
Verifica de nuevo el circuito que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos.

En el circuito que adjuntas si visualizo un voltaje en la salida del retificador de presicion y una lectura en los displays pero no la apropiada, con un voltaje de entrada de 20 mV a la salida del rectificador de presicion me da un voltaje de -1.06 Volts (es correcto Volts no miliVolts) .
Los 20 mV de entrada corresponden a una lectura en los displays de aproximadamente 19 a 20 amperes pero no es esta, me muestra una lectura de 223 lo cual es un error no?
Cual puede ser el problemas, mi programa simulador?

Todo esto con una resistencia de entrada de 10k y una de retroalimentacion de 100k.
Ahora mismo acabo de comprobar con el circuito tal cual lo adjuntas sin cambiar nada y tengo el mismo problema.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

Bien, Bien, ya sabemos que los medidores del ISIS de Proteus dejan mucho que desear, así que no confíes mucho en sus lecturas.

La entrada del Rectificador De Precisión tiene aplicado un voltaje de 20mV @ 60Hz. RMS. Así que hay que calcular el voltaje eficaz. Cierto ?. Sin embargo no es necesario pues ya sabemos a cuantos miliVolts equivalen tantos Ampers.

Fíjate bien: todos los instrumentos de medición se deben calibrar. Para ello tienen los potenciómetros de ajuste.
Así que al Rectificador De Precisión metele el voltaje que se requiera para que los Display’s marquen esa corriente.
Si no lo hacen hay que ajustar el voltaje de referencia y el otro potenciómetro que está a la entrada del convertidor análogo a digital.
Hay que jugar un rato con ellos hasta que logres que los Display’s muestren la lectura correcta.
Inténtalo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos.

Efectivamente, ajustando los potenciometros se consigue la lectura correcta que corresponda a el voltaje de entrada, pero ahora surgio otro problema, una ves ajustado el circuito cambio el voltaje de entrada por otro y los displays no cambian, es decir muestran lo mismo que en el anterior voltaje. Como ejemplo el circuito que adjunto tiene una entrada de 52.68 miliVolts lo cual corresponde a 50 ampers aproximadamente (ya ajustado). Pero si cambio el voltaje de entrada los displays continuan mostrando el mismo amperaje es decir en este caso 50 ampers.
No tendra algo que ver el circuito de rectificacion el cual en su salida me sigue mostrando un voltaje negativo de aproximadamente 1 volt.
¿Puede seguir siendo problema del ajuste de las resistencias y los potenciometros?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 16, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

Lo que ocurre con el Rectificador De Precisión(RDP) es que el Amp. Oper. Se satura, espero y hayas notado eso. Probablemente sea otra falla del simulador ISIS de Proteus.

En Fin, buscando por la red encontré este otro RDP que al parecer si funciona al simularlo en el ISIS.
Notarás que este nuevo RDP tiene ajuste.

De preferencia ajusta el voltaje de referencia *V ref.* a 1.00V Por Medio De *RV1.*

Reacomodé los componentes del circuito y agregué algunas otras cosas.
Tenle paciencia al correr la simulación pues con tantas cosas que tiene el circuito se tarda en responder el ICL7135.
Una vez que hayas ajustado las lecturas, cuidadosamente quita todos los voltímetros para ver si responde más rápido el circuito.

Ve estudiando las hojas de datos del ICL7135 para que vayas Definiendo cómo lo conectarás al PIC.
En cuestiones de selección del PIC y su programación no te podré ayudar pues soy un tanto neófito en esos asuntos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos.

Muchas gracias por el circuito. 

Sigo con el problema del ajuste, es decir, al ajustar para 20 amp y cambiar a 50 amp, despues de esperar como 1 minuto me muestra un un valor que no es el de 50 amps como 70amp, yy ajusto tambien a este valor a 50amp y ahora me regreso a los 20 amp y ya se ha desajustado. aunque espero que este problema no exista a la hora de armarlo en fisico y que se quede solo en el software.

Para armar el Pulso de reloj ¿tengo que armar el que viene en la hoja de datos del IC con el LM311 (la imagen adjunta)?

En mi localidad la tienda mas grande de electronica es Steren y no maneja varios componentes, en este caso para mi suerte no maneja el ICL7135, ni el amplificador CA3140. Para el IC no existe algun aparato dode lo pueda sacar y para el amplificador algun remplazo como el LM358 tal ves?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

Así es, todos los simuladores fallan o no son tan exactos, aparte que cuando funciona algún circuito bien en la simulación a la hora de armarlo surgen otros problemas.

Si no consigues el ICL7135 no te hace falta el Oscilador con LM311.
Y algo más si no lo consigues todo lo que se hizo no servirá de nada.

Lo del CA3140 se puede sustituir por otro que tenga características similares, debes estudiar sus hojas de datos.
No conozco ningún aparato de donde puedas obtener esos IC’s.

Por otra parte, puedes utilizar un PIN con ADC y en ese mismo PIC fijar los Limites de operación del aparato al que le estarás midiendo la corriente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Sep 18, 2012)

Saludos.

Tengo un amperimetro de pinza de esos economicos y desmonte la pinza del amperimetro para utilizarla en un circuito. La corriente secundaria de la pinza la paso por una resistencia inicialmente de 3ohms pero que luego fui aumentando para ver si podia obtener mas voltaje AC en sus terminales. Al pasar yo por el primario de la pinza una carga grande (microondas) si obtengo un voltaje en las terminales de la resistencia de aprox 1Vac , pero cuando tengo una carga chica como un foco el voltaje en las terminales de la resistencia es muy chico (mV).
Si pusiera darle vueltas con cable a la pinza lo haria pero es muy poco practico ya que tendria que abrir la linea de la carga, y buscando una solucion encontre que puedo amplificar este voltaje tan pequeño de alterna. En el foro me encontre varios temas con respecto a esto y algunos utilizan los llamados "AMPLIFICADORES DE INSTRUMENTACION" y aunque no los entiendo despues de leer sobre estos me arme el mas comun que encontre con 3 LM324 y lo alimento con fuente simetrica de 12V pero no entiendo como conectar el voltaje de entrada, conecto cada terminal de la resistencia a las dos entradas de voltaje o como muestro en el circuito donde una entrada la mando a tierra??

Que es lo que me falla?, quiero aumentar este voltaje AC 20mVac aprox a mas o menos 1Vac y de ahi en adelante para poder medir este voltaje aun con cargas chicas.
Este voltaje lo paso a un rectificador de presicion por si las dudas.
Hay alguna otra manera de amplificar un voltaje AC sin Amplificadores de instrumentacion?

Gracias po su ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 18, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

En la imagen que adjuntaste se ve que el operacional localizado en la parte baja no tiene conectada su entrada Positiva.

Los extremos de la resistencia que le conectaste al secundario de la pinza se conectarían a cada una de las entradas del circuito que adjuntaste.
Para simularlo puedes conectar el generador que se ve en tu circuito.

Otro método que probablemente funcione es conectar un pequeño transformador de subida además de la resistencia que le conectaste al secundario de la pinza.
Por aquí hay algunos temas donde encontrarás la forma de calcular este pequeño transformador.

Lo que vimos por acá te sirvió de algo ??
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-amperimetro-pinza-amperimetrica-mul-100-a-71335/#post629578

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Sep 18, 2012)

Saludos.

Buen dia MrCarlos gracias por la ayuda, entonces seria como anexo en mi primer imagen donde directo de la resistencia a las dos entradas de voltaje, pero para simularlo utilizo dos de esas terminales con el mismo voltaje como en la segunda imagen , lo hice asi y te comento que si midiendo con un voltimetro este marca 11Vac (con una R5 de 35kohms) y 12Vac con 40kohms pero este voltaje no cambia si aumento el voltaje de entrada en las dos terminales, es decir de unos 50mV a 100 mV o mas, por que sucedera esto. Ademas midiendo la forma de onda con el osciloscopio obtengo una señal muy pequeña como si en lugar de amplificar redujera el voltaje(como en la tercer imagen).

Al tratar de jugar con las resistencias y variar sus valores cualquier cambio me marca un error a la hora de simular a excepcion de variar R5 no mas de 5k (de 40 o 35 k).

Y gracias por la referencia a el otro post pasado y te comento que se trata del mismo circuito que entonces pero con algunos cambios, como que ya no puedo darle vualtas con cable a la pinza  y antes si ya que ahora se tiene que hacer una medicion si abrir la carga.

En cuanto al transformador que mencionas, existira algunos para tan bajo voltaje o tendre que armarme alguno  (estaria bien si pudiera desmotarlo de alguna parte).

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## -Mooys- (Sep 19, 2012)

Podria realizar el mismo circuito del amplificador de instrumentacion con tres 741 en lugar de los 324 ya que tengo a la mano estos 741? me funcionaria igual?

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

Realmente no sé porque decidiste utilizar un amplificador de instrumentación.
Donde lo pretendes utilizar, creo yo, no amerita su uso.

Dale una leída al PDF que te adjunto para que descubras las características que deben tener esos amplificadores de instrumentación. 

Creo sería más fácil utilizar un amplificador con una adecuada ganancia a tu circuito y con una impedancia de entrada algo alta.
Luego un rectificador de precisión y posteriormente toda la circuiteria para la lectura indicativa de la magnitud de corriente.

Si lees las características del 741 que dices tener veras que dejaría mucho que desear para hacer el amplificador de instrumentación.
Pero haz una prueba en tu simulador a ver que resultados te da.

Lo que te mencioné del pequeño transformador tendrías que diseñarlo y hacerlo o mandarlo hacer de preferencia con núcleo de ferrita.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Sep 19, 2012)

Saludos.

Gracias por la ayuda MrCarlos, te comento que comence pensando en los amplificadores de instrumentacion  por que buscando en el foro encontre varios temas donde amplificaban con estos voltajes AC chicos y pense que era de las maneras mas viables de hacerlo pero ahora que lo pienso tienes razon, ya que el amperimetro por si solo si alcanza a leer las corrientes de cargas pequeñas (por ejemplo focos de 60W) y no creo que tenga un amplificador de instrumentacion sino mas bien un amplificador sencillo como tu comentas, y ademas me facilitaria mucho el trabajo pero seria entonces como un amplificador no inversor como el que muestro? , o seria algo mas complicado ya que es un voltaje AC chico, o como dices con algun otro amplificador como el 358.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

Ese amperímetro de gancho que pretendes utilizar ahora es el mismo que vimos en el otro tema ??
Deberías aprovechar el circuito que ya tiene para continuar con tu proyecto.
Seguramente tiene una salida análoga donde sería más fácil utilizarla.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Sep 19, 2012)

Saludos

MrCarlos gracias por el recordatorio, te comento que busque el circuito del amperimetro con el que me ayudaste en aquel entonces y en la esquina derecha encontre el amplificador que muestro en la imagen con el CA3140 el mismo que el del rectificador de presicion y parece funcionar muy bien al menos en el simulador (supongo que funciona tan bien por que tiene una mejor relacion de impedancia es decir alta a la entrada y baja a la salida). Enseguida comprare lo que necesito para armarlo y comprobar.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2012)

Si quieres amplificar le das varias vueltas al hilo por dentro de la pinza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2012)

Unificado

-Mooys- no hagas mensajes dobles 

*2.4* No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


----------



## -Mooys- (Sep 20, 2012)

Saludos.

Realizando el cto en protoboard parece funcionar bien pero me di cuenta en el simulador que funciona bien por los 50mV ac de entrada como muestro en la 1ra imagen donde se ven la forma de onda amplificada pero conforme bajo este voltaje de 50mv la onda amplificada se va desplazando hacia abajo como muestro en la segunda imagen donde alimento con 5mV ac y la onda amplificada se desplazo hacia abajo . Esto podria afectar a la hora que esta señal entre en el rectificador de precision para luego entrar a un comparador y activar una salida o no deberia tener problema.

Scooter te comento que antes asi lo tenia, es decir con varias vuelas de cable al TC (como 10) pero ahora busco hacerlo sin abrir el cto de la carga con la pura pinza.

DOSMETROS disculpa por la falta, gracias por recordarme la regla.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 20, 2012)

Hola -Mooys-

Es curioso, hice el mismo circuito al que adjuntaste y no ocurre ese efecto que mencionas.
Es muy probable que no afecte a la hora de conectar el rectificador de precisión. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## -Mooys- (Oct 1, 2012)

Saludos.

Continuando y probando el circuito que  muestro en la imagen, en el cual intento obtener una señal (mV) proporcional a la corriente que pasa por el primario del transformador de corriente dependiendo de la carga, me topo con un problema, que no se a que se deba. Para bajas cargas el circuito funciona bien, es decir cuando tengo a la salida del rectificador de precision de entre 50 y 200 mV, pero cuando subo la carga y apartir de que el voltaje de salida llega a aproximadamente 250mV si continuo aumentando la carga este voltaje de salida en lugar de continuar aumentando proporcional a la carga, comienza a bajar , no se si se deba a que de alguna manera se satura el amplificador, aunque como menciono el cto funciona bien antes de llegar a los 250mV (para carga que indusca menos de eso), esto es que si tengo una carga que indusca a la salida 400 mV por ejemplo, en la salida  tengo en lugar de los 400mV aprox 150mV ya que sube hasta 250mV y ya no puede subir y comienza a bajar. 

Gracias por su ayuda

Sera que la resistencia de 56ohms es muy grande? ya que inicialmente esta era de 3ohms pero para aumentar el voltaje le puse esta de 56ohms.


----------

